
Pathways that extend lifespan by 500 percent identified - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/01/200108160338.htm
======
PaulHoule
I am skeptical of this kind of animal study, at least as it related to human
health.

Humans already have much better longevity than other animals. Other mammals
have a lifespan of about 1 billion heartbeats, but humans live for about 4
billion heartbeats. It seems likely that our longevity pathways are already
pretty well developed.

That doesn't mean they can't be improved, but you're likely to have better
luck extending the life of a dog, cat, or rat than a human with a drug
cocktail of some kind than you will humans.

